# Deliberately blowing out windows in interior design shots



## geekpower (Mar 4, 2015)

It's very common to see interior design photos with the windows completely blown out to pure white.

I gather that the reason to do this is to separate the interior from the exterior, and allow the viewer to judge the design without being prejudiced by the context of locale, weather outside, etc.

My question is, to achieve this effect, is it better to over expose in camera or to do it completely in post?

Here is an example:


----------



## Ripley (Mar 4, 2015)

Properly expose the interior, thereby over-exposing the exterior (window).


----------

